# Carp fishing near Ricmond,Va



## bigfred (May 6, 2006)

Guys,
My sister-law is just starting fishing and her largest fish is a small cat. I want her to experience something larger. Is there a spot near Richmond where we can possibly catch carp? 

thanks, GBA , Bigfred


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Why don't post on Va forum?


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

plenty of big cats in the james right there but if you really want carp most of the rivers/lakes in that area will hold commons. most residential neighborhood with ponds will also stock grass carp for vegetation control (hard to hook these unless using floating bread).

some "real" carpers like Lake Orange in Orange, VA - about a 45' drive or so west, they pull some real nice commons out of there.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

We catch carp down in the Chickahominy near the Rt5 Bridge, but always by accident, using night crawlers for perch. I remember some HUGE carp up there in Pocahontas Park near Richmond( haven't been there in 20 years, someone else may be able to chime in about current conditions).
The interesting thing about carp is that they are easy to get fanatical about. Next thing you know, it's build your own rigs, make your own baits,etc....Not many people mess with carp, and gosh, I don't want to encourage them, but they are a fun and relaxing fish to chase! 

BA


----------



## Pin rigr (Jan 3, 2015)

Newkent va woodhaven/kent lake go to the other side of the dam from the entrance me and a few other people throw corn and dogfood every once and a while and you'll see bubbles and mud coming up it looks shallow but there's about 6 ft of leaves under right there that they love to feed in


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Good luck catching carp in the James its really a long wait thing. You need corn and lots of it and long waiting. You can catch them year round in the right conditions.


----------

